# Portland Indiana  JY 26-31 -  Who's Coming?



## JOEL (Jul 9, 2018)

The Portland Cushman show is coming up very soon. One of the best swap meets in my opinion. The official dates are Jy 26-31 but people show up very early so it lasts a week and a half. Since it appears there will be no summer Memory Lane, I hope to see more bike people at this one. 

Who's Coming?


----------



## SLM (Jul 10, 2018)

Any Flyers for the Portland Cushman show ?  I have been told it is a REALLY good show/swap !  Plus great RV parking too


----------



## JOEL (Jul 10, 2018)

http://www.visitjaycounty.com/see/festivals-events/vintage-bike-show

I didn't see a flyer but here's a website with the address. This is a huge swap meet and vendors may take all the space they need. Plenty of RV parking and electrical hookups in a portion of the campground. The website says this is the largest swap meet of its kind in the country. You have to join the scooter club AND pay for camping which totals a little over $100, that gets you a week of fun and a place to stay plus the biannual scooter magazine. People start coming in the weekend before the start date.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 10, 2018)

If there is no MLC next year this may be my "go to" show. V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 10, 2018)

I'll be there, this is a great swap meet!


----------



## JOEL (Jul 10, 2018)

My truck will be overflowing with great bikes this year.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 10, 2018)

Fantastic bike show swap meet,,,i love it    ..i will be there the people are great kids having a great time,,fun under the sun


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 10, 2018)

4th year for me ,I like it a lot


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 10, 2018)

Agree, a GREAT meet! I haven’t been able to make this one in several years, but hope to again soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOEL (Jul 11, 2018)

One of the few motorbike meets that hasn't been spoiled by lawyers. Kids ride around on minibikes and have fun.


----------



## GoofyBike (Jul 12, 2018)

Not just a cushman show, but all types of bikes. Bicycles, whizzers, vespas, simplex, sulsburys, and many other crazy creations. Nice, small, friendly town that opens it's doors to us every year. This will be my 9th year and I can't hardly wait one more week.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 12, 2018)

I remember one year a guy had a hot air balloon for sale! All kinds of cool things show up for sale.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 12, 2018)

There was an antique auction in one of the buildings. Lots of random stuff shows up. 

I will have signs, collectables, and one of the best piles of bikes I ever took to a show.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 16, 2018)

Btw how early in the week do vendors start to show up ?


----------



## rideahiggins (Jul 16, 2018)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Btw how early in the week do vendors start to show up ?



Some people are there  a couple weeks before it starts.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 16, 2018)

Weekend before should be early enough. Presale anyone?


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 16, 2018)

See youse guys up there


----------



## GoofyBike (Jul 16, 2018)

My dad and about 5 others are already there. Said the weather has been great only rained for about 5 mins last night.


----------



## barn rat bikes (Jul 17, 2018)

can't wait to get there


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 18, 2018)

Any TOC stuff coming out? Looking for motivation to make the trip.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 18, 2018)

I have some but space is tight. There are usually a couple of vendors with good early stuff.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jul 21, 2018)

What was it like today,,many vendors yet / weather ,,


----------



## barn rat bikes (Jul 22, 2018)

come on early birds , where are the pics. - i will be there tue. morn. - can't wait !


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 23, 2018)

yes like to see some pictures two !!


----------



## racie35 (Jul 23, 2018)

It's stupid they let people set up early for this meet....by the time the meet starts it's over for most.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2018)

racie35 said:


> It's stupid they let people set up early for this meet....by the time the meet starts it's over for most.




....by the time the meet starts it's over for most...and just starting for others!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 23, 2018)

heres some picture that jack patten put on face book .of Portland


----------



## MotoMagz (Jul 23, 2018)

This show will soon have issues now that mini bikes are r aloud. I can see it already kids flying around just like at Ann Arbor... guess what Ann Arbor is no longer allowing them. Why because for 2 years they were told not to ride at Ann Arbor... and some still rodeThey have a separate show now. Portland is a riders dream in the park and through towns and farmland.Now mini bikes will be going riding on city streets like golf carts Did! Golf carts are banned from city streets .Just because your in a camp ground doesn’t mean you let your kids fly around....I love mini bikes but they ain’t VmB!l


----------



## MotoMagz (Aug 7, 2018)

Yeppers there was issues! Mini bikes don’t belong on Horse racing tracks! One little girl was riding a little chopper during the show and was one of the few kids listening. Maybe next year kids will will wear helmet and Dads will put brakes on kid mini bike! We’ve all snuck around as kids riding Mini bikes with no brakes. But for a parent to give a kid a mini bike with no helmet no brakes and set them loose to drive around in a crowded show is dump. Lots of shoe draggin!


----------

